# [erledigt]lspci, lsusb, revdep-rebuild usw.

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

manchmal hab ich wohl nen Brett vorm Kopf. Ich vergesse immer, wo solchen nützlichen Dinge wie lspci, lsusb usw. enthalten sind, also was ich emergen muß, damit sie mir zur Verfügung stehen.Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Wed Aug 29, 2012 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.portagefilelist.de/site/query

--> pciutils

----------

## Schorchgrinder

usbutils für lsusb

revdep-rebuild ist in gentoolkit

----------

## fndark

pciutils = lspci  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> http://www.portagefilelist.de/site/query
> 
> --> pciutils

 

++

Jo, Portagefilelist ist für eine suche nach noch nicht installierten Dateien/Paketen bestens geeignet  :Smile: 

Portagefilelist ist auch als Paket im portage Tree verfügbar 

```
eix -e pfl

[I] app-portage/pfl

     Available versions:  2.3 (~)2.3-r1 {{+network-cron}}

     Installed versions:  2.3-r1(04:41:10 14.02.2012)(network-cron)

     Homepage:            http://www.portagefilelist.de

     Description:         Searchable online file/package database for Gentoo
```

Eine suche, zb nach revdep-rebuild schaut damit aktuell so aus 

```
$ e-file revdep-rebuild

[I] app-portage/gentoolkit

        Available Versions:     0.3.0.3 0.3.0.2 0.3.0.6-r3 0.3.0.6-r2 0.3.0.6-r1 0.3.0.6 0.3.0.4-r6 0.3.0.5 0.3.0.4-r5 0.3.0.4-r4 0.3.0.4-r3 0.3.0.4-r2 0.3.0.4-r1 0.3.0.4 0.2.0-r3 0.2.3-r0 0.2.4_rc6-r0 0.2.4.6.1-r0 0.2.0-r0 0.2.2_pre4 0.2.4_rc5-r0 0.3.0_rc9-r0 0.2.0 0.2.2_pre2 0.2.4_rc4-r0 0.3.0_rc8-r1 0.3.0.1 0.2.2-r0 0.2.4_rc3-r0 0.3.0_rc8-r0 0.3.0 0.2.1_rc3- 0.2.4_pre7-r1 0.2.4.5-r0 0.3.0_rc11-r3 0.2.1_rc2- 0.2.4_pre7-r0 0.3.0_rc7-r0 0.3.0_rc11-r2 0.2.1_pre8 0.2.4_pre5-r0 0.3.0_rc6-r0 0.3.0_rc11-r1 0.2.1_pre7 0.2.4_pre3-r0 0.3.0_rc5-r0 9999 0.2.1_pre6 0.2.3_pre3-r0 0.2.4.3-r0 0.2.4_pre7 0.2.1_pre5 0.2.3_pre3 0.2.5_rc10-r0 0.2.4_rc4 0.2.1_pre4 0.2.3_pre2-r0 0.2.4.2-r1 0.3.0_rc9 0.2.1_pre3 0.2.3_pre2 0.2.4.2-r0 0.2.4.6.1-r1 0.2.1_pre1 0.2.3_pre1 0.2.4.1-r0 0.3.0_rc10-r0 0.2.1-r0 0.2.3-r1 0.2.4-r0 0.3.0_rc10-r1 

        Last Installed Ver:     0.3.0.6-r3(Do 23 Aug 2012 10:43:40 CEST)

        Homepage:               http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/tools/index.xml

        Description:            Collection of administration scripts for Gentoo

        Matched Files:          /usr/lib/gentoolkit/bin/revdep-rebuild; /usr/bin/revdep-rebuild;
```

----------

## fndark

Hi,

ich muß jetzt doch mal fragen -> @ Josef.95

versteh das bitte jetzt nicht falsch, ist nur eine allgemeine Frage (wenn se auch doof klingen maag), machst Du alles mit "eix"? oder machst Du auch noch auf die "normale" oder manchmal ausgedrückt "alt modische" mit ermegr irgendwas????

Frage deshalb: Egal ob nun hier oder bei "Gentooforum.de", Du antowrtest immer bei solch fragen mit "eix-....."

Was ist an "eix" besser??????

Liebe Grüße, Sven

----------

## Max Steel

 *fndark wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich muß jetzt doch mal fragen -> @ Josef.95
> 
> versteh das bitte jetzt nicht falsch, ist nur eine allgemeine Frage (wenn se auch doof klingen maag), machst Du alles mit "eix"? oder machst Du auch noch auf die "normale" oder manchmal ausgedrückt "alt modische" mit ermegr irgendwas????
> ...

 

Ganz einfach:

```
$ emerge --search pfl

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : pfl ]

[ Applications found : 4 ]

*  app-portage/pfl

      Latest version available: 2.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.3-r1

      Size of files: 6 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.portagefilelist.de

      Description:   Searchable online file/package database for Gentoo

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-analyzer/tcpflow

      Latest version available: 1.3.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 214 kB

      Homepage:      https://github.com/simsong/tcpflow

      Description:   A tool for monitoring, capturing and storing TCP connections flows

      License:       GPL-3

*  net-mail/pflogsumm

      Latest version available: 1.1.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 46 kB

      Homepage:      http://jimsun.linxnet.com/postfix_contrib.html

      Description:   Pflogsumm is a log analyzer for Postfix logs

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-fs/wpflash

      Latest version available: 0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 25 kB

      Homepage:      http://webpal.bigbrd.com/

      Description:   flash the firmware on a Webpal

      License:       public-domain

$ eix pfl

[I] app-portage/pfl

     Available versions:  2.3 (~)2.3-r1 {{+network-cron}}

     Installed versions:  2.3-r1(17:04:01 09.05.2012)(network-cron)

     Homepage:            http://www.portagefilelist.de

     Description:         Searchable online file/package database for Gentoo

* net-analyzer/tcpflow

     Available versions:  1.0.6 1.2.6 (~)1.2.7 (~)1.2.8 (~)1.2.9 (~)1.3.0 {{test}}

     Homepage:            https://github.com/simsong/tcpflow

     Description:         A tool for monitoring, capturing and storing TCP connections flows

* net-mail/pflogsumm

     Available versions:  1.1.3 (~)1.1.4 (~)1.1.5

     Homepage:            http://jimsun.linxnet.com/postfix_contrib.html

     Description:         Pflogsumm is a log analyzer for Postfix logs

* sys-fs/wpflash

     Available versions:  (~)0

     Homepage:            http://webpal.bigbrd.com/

     Description:         flash the firmware on a Webpal

4 Treffer.

```

Der Informationsgehalt eines eix Commandos ist einfach höher... und lässt sich besser stauchen (eix -c)

Weiterhin arbeitet eix schneller und wenn man sich eix-sync statt emerge --sync angewöhnt hat ist die eix-datenbank und der portage-baum in einem Rutsch aktualisiert... zusätzlich zu den layman-overlays falls man eix-sync entsprechend konfiguriert.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

ich kann eix nur empfehlen

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Schorchgrinder wrote:*   

> usbutils für lsusb
> 
> revdep-rebuild ist in gentoolkit

 

Danke, der kleine Thread hat sich damit erledigt

----------

